# can't find my ps command



## Kevin Clark (Jul 4, 2003)

I can't seem to find it. I may have lost it, or didn't have it at all. I know that I have to type the whole path for the ls command. /var/hack/bin/ls to get it to work. I have looked for the ps, but I can't find it. Is there somewhere that I can download it, or can someone post it here or pm me with it. Thanks in advance. 

I have a DSR 6000


----------



## rbautch (Feb 6, 2004)

It's included in alphawolf's all-in-one utility set. If you don't already have it in busybox, download it and FTP it there.


----------



## Kevin Clark (Jul 4, 2003)

where can I find alphawolfs utility. I where would I put it or the box utility?


----------



## Diana Collins (Aug 21, 2002)

The "Alphawolf utility" IS busybox. Busybox is a single executable that performs several basic Linux functions. It can be found on the site that gives you a DEAL on a DATABASE from a .COM.  (the forum software blocks putting the URL together)


----------



## Kevin Clark (Jul 4, 2003)

Once I download and extract it, where do I install it to?


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

on the tivo /busybox
then just make sure /busybox is in your tivo's path statement.


----------



## Kevin Clark (Jul 4, 2003)

okay, so I ftp it to its own directory, lets say /var/hack/busybox. Then if I want to ps or whatever, then I would type at the bash prompt: /var/hack/busybox/whatevercommand.

Is that right? I hope I understand.


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

you can add /busybox to your path but being that the 6000 is a series 1, I have no idea where you do that.


----------

